
Vimperator: Use Firefox the Vim Way - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7723
======
lowkey
It's awesome! - except if you also happen to use gmail keyboard shortcuts :(

~~~
fexl
Does it work inside text areas? The article mentions working inside text
"fields," but I'm wondering if I can get inside a large text area and have it
feel just like a vim window.

That would be great because then I'd be more inclined to edit certain files
through our web interface instead of "cheating" by ssh-ing and using vi there.

~~~
fexl
OK now I'm going to try the "Texto" plugin instead:

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/73747>

~~~
fexl
Wow, the Texto plugin does _exactly_ what I want!

After installing it in Firefox, I told it to use this editor:

    
    
      /usr/bin/gvim
    

Now when I want to edit a text area in vim, I just click the little Texto icon
which appears in that text area and up pops a gvim window!

Note that I can still edit the text area normally as well. That's what I'm
doing in this paragraph.

And now in this paragraph I'm editing in gvim again.

------
kilian
Oh how I wish this was more actively being developed...

